
Apple infringed UWisconsin power-saving patent; damages up to $862M - jongraehl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/14/apple-wisconsin-patent-idUSL1N12D2FV20151014
======
jongraehl
($862M is a maximum to be decided in the next phase of the jury trial; in the
final phase the damages will be tripled if the infringement is judged
willful). Case is Wisconsin Alumni Research Foundation v. Apple Inc; Apple
claimed the patent was invalid but the jury disagreed. WARF claims they
approached Apple to negotiate a license and were "ignored".

~~~
jongraehl
[https://www.google.com/patents/US5781752](https://www.google.com/patents/US5781752)

